# Anybody know anything about this strain ???



## BSki8950 (Apr 12, 2007)

I was just wondering if anybody has bought anything off these guys ??? http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?category=White+Widow+Web


they have a white widow crossed with northern lights called Shamans High. Anybody ever try it or know of it ????


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 12, 2007)

they said the strain was formely known as starlight


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 12, 2007)

?? anybody ??


----------

